# Bailey Jack Plane #5 and Sargent Block Plane Restoration



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Well this is my first Plane Restore so far so good.

Before




























I disassembled everything and cleaned with wd40 and a three different scotch pads. Just a little time and effort.

After




























Only thing I want to do now is restore the gloss on the wood and the black on the iron.

Didn't know if i should post this in the forum or a blog.

Thanks for looking and any input would be great.

*Carlos
Rookie Woodworker*


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks nice Carlos, I am always confused where to post the restorations. Maybe they need their own area, because I like to see them. Well done.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, very nice. That plane is in great shape and you did a heckuva job making it look nice again. Great Job!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've restored a number of old planes. If the knob and tote are in reasonably good shape, as yours appear to be, I have found the best way to shine them up is buffing with cloth wheels.

I have a Beall three-wheel buffing system for my lathe which I use all the time and highly recommend, but you can buy single wheels for a bench grinder or drill press as well.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

I have read a bunch of info on restoring the knob and tote and i figured buffing would be the way to go. I have heard you can sand them down and refinish them but that seems a bit extreme, also i would like to keep the original japanning if i can.

Is there anything i can do to bring back the luster on the actual painted plane base? i saw someone sand the old paint off and spray it with primer and gloss. Did not know what the general stance on that is.

Carlos


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Next plane to restore





































Not sure of the brand, says Fulton Warranty on the front of the blade and has a B on the back. Also has the numbers 306, 307, and 316 on various spots. on the plane. I believe it may be a Sargent. I got both planes for $25 off craigslist so the owner didn't give a lot of info.

Carlos


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Fulton is a plane mfg company, but I cannot identify their block planes by sight.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've cleaned, fettled, and buffed my old planes. I don't repaint 'cause I use 'em. Seems to keep the "old" feel.
Bill


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You'll find a lot of different theories out there on painting.

Some collectors will tell you not to mess with it at all. Some try to recreate the actual japanning process. Personally, I just scrape off the loose japanning with a wire brush, and put a few coats of good-quality black spray enamel on them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If you want to remove and repaint, here is how I do it.

oh, and nice job on that #5.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I like to paint them as Charlie described. I like to see them looking as good as they can. I use the hammered paint.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice job on the rescue….looks great! It went from looking rusty and beat to a good looking usable tool.


----------



## drfunk (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm with Bill, these are relics and I like them to look that way. I fix 'em, clean 'em, tune 'em, oil 'em, and put 'em into circulation. I'm kind of sentimental about signs of past owners from long ago.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

I think for now the Bailey is done maybe if I get all my projects caught up, like that ever happens, I might repaint the plane but for now I am just happy to have restored it to most of it's former beauty.

That little bench plane is going to take a little bit of tlc.

Carlos


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

laxbograt I have the exact block pane. I picked it up for $10.00 at a flea market. Mine was in a little bit more of a rusted state. It cleaned up nice. After tuning it makes easy work of end grain. Nice refurb by the way.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Plane Two is done:




























The Japanning on the frog was almost completely gone I may repaint this one since it is 99% gone, I don't know, it doesn't effect performance so I probably wont.

Now I have refinished all my rusty planes. Someone send me something to do, lol.

*
Carlos
Rookie Woodworker*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

nice job on the block too. It gets a little addicting doesn't it?


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

I know its horrible I'm already going through withdrawals.

"Teeth Chattering"

I have been scouring ebay and craigslist looking for my fix.

*Carlos
Rookie Woodworker*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hard to believe that the little block plane worked out so well. Great job on both of 'em.
Bill


----------

